# Back from Titan Cigar fest



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Nestor said:


> *TitanCigar FEST*​
> *09/15/2007, 1-6pm*
> *MEARS POINT MARINA , At KENT NARROWS, MD*
> *For Directions and more infomation go to www.titancigar.com OR www.mearspoint.com*​
> ...


I have to say I was really disappointed with this event. It was held in a small outdoor pavilion that offered barely any room to walk. The band was on top of you and you couldn't hear the person talking to you 2 feet in front of you. There were no signs to show where to enter, There were no refreshments of any type given, The cigar rollers and 1 vendor were no shows without any replacement.

You did get a nice varied selection of smokes. Many I had never heard of but I will be interested in trying them out. The mojitos were excellent but I as did many other people expect that at least 1 would be free or they would be discounted pricing. (they were $6)

This is not meant to be seen as bashing the event. I understand it is the first year of the event. This can be a very nice event with a little better planning. I will probably go again next year given the opportunity.

The cigars:


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear it was kind of a letdown bro. Looks like some good sticks though.:tu


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Being the first year, I'm sure the organizers were frantic. Hopefully next year is better.

Agreed on the nice selection of sticks


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Every first event always ghas to work out the kinks.

Looks like you got a nice haul there. I am sure next years herf will improve a bit. :ss


----------

